# J Ray McDermott - North Sea late 70's



## Reedhouse

Hello - New member, ex Marine Engineer, and some time with the above outfit.
Anybody know of any links to photographs, particularly JB4
LB27, or DB15 while they were working offshore.
Thanks.


----------



## gdynia

Try putting J Ray McDermott into a Google search and alot of webpages come up.I can remember the DB16 in North Sea but not DB15


----------



## gdynia

Here is the 27

http://www.jraymcdermott.com/vessel brochures/DB27.pdf


----------



## gdynia

Here is 16

http://www.jraymcdermott.com/vessel brochures/DB16.pdf


----------



## Reedhouse

Cheers Gydnia,
Thanks for the link, DB 15 worked in the southern sector of the North Sea, but spent a considerable time latterly laid up in Antwerp.


----------



## maritimephoto

Hi Reedhouse,

Could you describe the 15 while I have a picture of an DB or LB barge in tow of a SEASPAN tug. She looks more a laybarge to me and I think it's LB27 but not sure on that.

Cheers,

Wim


----------



## Reedhouse

*McDermott Barges*

Hello Wim,

JB4 - was a Jet barge that trenched pipelines laid by LB27 a Lay barge , both worked out of Antwerp and were crewed up from Yarmouth.
Quite unusual vessels, and to date I have not found any non-company photos.
DB15, was one of the first generation of crane barges, which picked up a lot of work in the early development of the gas fields off Norfolk, but spent the time I was with them laid up in Belgium.

Cheers - Reed.


----------



## Norman Trewren

I worked with LB 27, 28, 29, DB 15, 16, 22 and JB 3, towing them in the northern North Sea and to/from Antwerp (with a Seaspan Tug!) in the 70's. Would you believe I've got plenty pics of thetugs, but very few of the barges!

Norman


----------



## Reedhouse

Norman,
The McDermott vessels were basically work horses, but much more than simple barges, hence my interest in any photo's that might be around.
Crew changed many times by tug out of Peterhead, intially Wimpey, and then some Scandanavian outfit whose name I forget.
Cheers - Reed


----------



## Norman Trewren

You're right there, Reed, and weren't there some characters aboard them too. I remember crew changing out of Peterhead, Theriot Offshore IV springs to mind. Up on the barge by basket, then down to the tug. Hairy!

Regards
Norman


----------



## maritimephoto

Reed, Norman,

Just dug up my images of SEASPAN COMMODORE and LB27 (I assume) but my scanner seems to have a day-off 

Hope to find some time this weekend to scan both images.

Cheers,

Wim


----------



## Norman Trewren

Thanks, Wim - Look forward to seeing them.

Regards

Norman


----------



## maritimephoto

As mentioned, a scan of a McDermott laybarge photographed while passing the Flushing Boulevard 31-03-1975 in tow of the SEASPAN COMMODORE.

Is this indeed LB27?

Cheers,

Wim


----------



## Reedhouse

Thanks Wim,
I started this post, unfortunately I cant confirm it's the 27 either, spent most of my time on the JB4- offshore and prior to that,on the DB15 in Antwerp.
Brings back memories though, Cheers again - Reed


----------



## paj

*j ray mcdermot*

hi reedhouse,
that picture is definately the LB 27. I worked on her from 1974 to 1979. I worked as end prep operator when they were using automatic welding and as a rigger when they wasn,t. Worked mainly in the frigg field but done a season of southern ireland and also went to venuezala with her. Had a great time in antwerp when we were working there. I am surprised there are not more posts on this thread. paj


----------



## Reedhouse

Paj,

I joined the outfit prior to their move to Rotterdam.Seem to think the barges were getting too big for Antwerp.
Many of their crews were recruited out of Yarmouth.
Still happy memories of Antwerp, in particular the Mission up the road, but my first taste of offshore engineering (marine engineering background - but small stuff compared to J- Ray's operation).
Did one season prior to heading off to the drilling game !
Reed


----------



## paj

hi reed
yes i had some very good memories of the mission, they allways made you very welcome. after doing a 12 hr shift we were allways ready for a few beers. also went to a small town nearby but cant remember the name of it, but had some good action there.
paj.


----------



## O.M.Bugge

*Lb 200*

Does any members have, or know where to find, a famous pics of LB 200 riding out a storm at Statfjord B in Nov. 1981?

The pics was taken from up on the platform and shows LB 200 with spray flying over top of the Tower. It was widely circulated and used in advertising some times later.

She was working as Floatel at the time, with 550 persons, incl. abt. 50 females. I was the Marine Advisor on board during that assignment.


----------



## Medic1

*Lb27*

Hi
Just stumbled on this.
I was a medic on LB27 for one season in 1980.
Sailed with Captain "Black" Bergeron
This bought back some memories, thanks
Dave Olley


----------



## jdaioc123

Hi Norman,
Just reading the thread you wrote with regard to relieving by basket in the North Sea, talk about Tarzan films and also towing the LB27, and other MacDermott, Brown and Route, ETPM barges etc to and from Antwerp and around the North Sea, in the mid 70`s. I myself was with Seaspan as were a few of the United Towing lads at that time. My lasting memory of the DB22, Barge Capt Eustas Champaine, was her dropping the bridge from the storage tank to the jacket as they were just starting to build Ekofiske. I was mate on the Zeus at that point with a Capt Bill Spry from LA, we were laid along side the barge when she dropped the bridge (a 200ton lift) collapsing the boom, which was hung over the side and trailing on the sea bed. There was a mass exodus from the barge, with the Portugues deck crew along with quite a few Americans jumping from the barge to the deck of the Zeus & Sea Flyer, we had approximatly 140 od cases of broken bones etc. Anyway we got the job of taking the barge into Rotterdam "with the boom still trailing" (from Ekofiske to Rotterdam via circuitous route (impossible to achieve today), trying to miss pipe lines etc) something which would cause an outrage today just for mentioning to try it, not to mention the harbour authorities Rotterdam agreeing to it, probably take them three weeks and a heart transplant to get over the suggestion. "Oh!! Happy Days".


----------



## joeneilb

*Db-15*

DB-15 is still working for j. Ray in Mexico. DB-16 was sold and is known as Shawnee now. I worked on Shawnee in Mexico, DB-9 in Dubai, DB7,DB8, and Lay barge 26 in Egypt. All have been scrapped by J. Ray. I believe LB27 was scrapped also when they got Lay Barge 100. DLB 27 is in Dubai or was. joeneilb


----------



## joeneilb

Picture may be LB27 It is not the LB26 for sure. I believe I have pictures of her.


----------



## 5036

JB4 had two large housings either side of an alley with the control tower standing forward. On her tow across the Atlantic, large waves ran around the tower and down the alley causing a lot of damage. The solution was to put the large deflectors forward around the tower which gave her her odd look. She always looked like she had a supply boat alongside. A really noisy sob when she was working.

I remember "Black Bergeron" and there were tug skippers who could handle anchors with the best of them but couldn't read or write. The aht's were tiny compared to today's monsters. Was there a tug skipper Cap'n Harvey? I remember them trying to stop him at the limits and less than half a layer of wire left on the drum.

I was on LB27 for the North Cormorant lines to Cormorant Alpha and the Shetland connector.

Fastnet Shore was used as a survey ship to get the as laid position of the pipe and to check for spans.


----------



## Norman Trewren

Harvey Hailey


----------



## 5036

Yes Norman! "Stop her and drop her!" in a southern droll is forever ingrained in my mind.

I also recall a catamaran tug, the Jaramac66? which towed some barges on longer journeys, supposedly very efficient but costly to run because under American Bureau classification it had to have two crews of engineers because there were two engine rooms. I came across her later in Brunei in 1980 where she was only ever used for towing as she could not handle anchors. The crew lazed about the deck in the sunshine all day waiting for something to do.


----------



## tboy

paj said:


> hi reed
> yes i had some very good memories of the mission, they allways made you very welcome. after doing a 12 hr shift we were allways ready for a few beers. also went to a small town nearby but cant remember the name of it, but had some good action there.
> paj.


Could you possibly be thinking of Lillo?


----------



## tboy

nav said:


> JB4 had two large housings either side of an alley with the control tower standing forward. On her tow across the Atlantic, large waves ran around the tower and down the alley causing a lot of damage. The solution was to put the large deflectors forward around the tower which gave her her odd look. She always looked like she had a supply boat alongside. A really noisy sob when she was working.
> 
> I remember "Black Bergeron" and there were tug skippers who could handle anchors with the best of them but couldn't read or write. The aht's were tiny compared to today's monsters. Was there a tug skipper Cap'n Harvey? I remember them trying to stop him at the limits and less than half a layer of wire left on the drum.
> 
> I was on LB27 for the North Cormorant lines to Cormorant Alpha and the Shetland connector.
> 
> Fastnet Shore was used as a survey ship to get the as laid position of the pipe and to check for spans.


Maybe you are thinking of Harvey Haley? If so, that was my father-in law! I worked on the JB3 until 1977


----------



## tboy

Norman Trewren said:


> Harvey Hailey


Harvey Haley. He was my father in law


----------



## tboy

nav said:


> Yes Norman! "Stop her and drop her!" in a southern droll is forever ingrained in my mind.
> 
> I also recall a catamaran tug, the Jaramac66? which towed some barges on longer journeys, supposedly very efficient but costly to run because under American Bureau classification it had to have two crews of engineers because there were two engine rooms. I came across her later in Brunei in 1980 where she was only ever used for towing as she could not handle anchors. The crew lazed about the deck in the sunshine all day waiting for something to do.


That was the L.E. Stewert. My father in law, Harvey Haley was capt. On her.


----------



## tboy

Reedhouse said:


> Hello - New member, ex Marine Engineer, and some time with the above outfit.
> Anybody know of any links to photographs, particularly JB4
> LB27, or DB15 while they were working offshore.
> Thanks.


I have one of the JB4 taken from a helo while working in the Shetlands, I believe.


----------



## joeneilb

*Db-15*



tboy said:


> I have one of the JB4 taken from a helo while working in the Shetlands, I believe.


She is in Mexico. Owned by Technip. Used to belong to Go\lobal ind.


----------



## tboy

Thanks for that. It's been so long and reading some of these posts sure take me back! I worked on the LB23 for a short period before transferring to the JB 3. We worked a lot further south than the JB4.

Thanks so much.

Jim


----------



## joeneilb

i worked on the LB23 too with Toby Thorpe as my ASup. In Egypt


----------



## tboy

Nookie Hebert and J.C Hebert were Supts. in the North Sea.


----------



## Offshore Engineer

I joined McD 1973 0n JB3 jetting the first North Sea line from Ekofisk to Middlesborough, worked on her until she transfered to the States and work in the GOM, joined DB 100 in Korea during construction phase, then back to North Sea on JB4, did a couple of stints on the LB 23 & 27. Antwerp was a dream of a place to be with many very interesting nights in Lillo-Fort with head-aches next morning, what a wild bunch of real offshore guys in the early days" No sea too rought-No M**f too tough". Tex Cargil, Charlie Mathews, Joe Huskins, Lee Oliver, Vinney Esponge, all deck crew guys, The late Tony Tucker and his Engineering crew, just to name a few, have boxes of photos at home, but for now am off-shore Mexico, will post photos at a later date.


----------



## tboy

Offshore Engineer said:


> I joined McD 1973 0n JB3 jetting the first North Sea line from Ekofisk to Middlesborough, worked on her until she transfered to the States and work in the GOM, joined DB 100 in Korea during construction phase, then back to North Sea on JB4, did a couple of stints on the LB 23 & 27. Antwerp was a dream of a place to be with many very interesting nights in Lillo-Fort with head-aches next morning, what a wild bunch of real offshore guys in the early days" No sea too rought-No M**f too tough"


I started working on the JB3 in the spring of '74 as barge Clerk. My name is Jim. I stayed working as clerk for 2 years and then transferred to tower operator. Charlie Matthews, Louie Sapia and Joe Sapia were barge capts. I left McD in 1977 and came back to the states ans worked on the gulf for Robin towing, Nolty Theriot, and Harvey Gulf International. Oh, how I remember Lillo! I often think of it and also the Barracuda Lounge in Antwerp!


----------



## tboy

Offshore Engineer said:


> I joined McD 1973 0n JB3 jetting the first North Sea line from Ekofisk to Middlesborough, worked on her until she transfered to the States and work in the GOM, joined DB 100 in Korea during construction phase, then back to North Sea on JB4, did a couple of stints on the LB 23 & 27. Antwerp was a dream of a place to be with many very interesting nights in Lillo-Fort with head-aches next morning, what a wild bunch of real offshore guys in the early days" No sea too rought-No M**f too tough". Tex Cargil, Charlie Mathews, Joe Huskins, Lee Oliver, Vinney Esponge, all deck crew guys, The late Tony Tucker and his Engineering crew, just to name a few, have boxes of photos at home, but for now am off-shore Mexico, will post photos at a later date.


Last year I found out that Ralph Pitre died.


----------



## tboy

Offshore Engineer said:


> I joined McD 1973 0n JB3 jetting the first North Sea line from Ekofisk to Middlesborough, worked on her until she transfered to the States and work in the GOM, joined DB 100 in Korea during construction phase, then back to North Sea on JB4, did a couple of stints on the LB 23 & 27. Antwerp was a dream of a place to be with many very interesting nights in Lillo-Fort with head-aches next morning, what a wild bunch of real offshore guys in the early days" No sea too rought-No M**f too tough". Tex Cargil, Charlie Mathews, Joe Huskins, Lee Oliver, Vinney Esponge, all deck crew guys, The late Tony Tucker and his Engineering crew, just to name a few, have boxes of photos at home, but for now am off-shore Mexico, will post photos at a later date.


Sorry to hear about Tony. I remember hiom well. A quiet and smart man. Also rmember Bill Ohlhausen and Gill Hull.


----------



## Shannoner

Hi all, I was on the LB27 in 1981, did two trips, one in June and one later in October both in the NW Hutton field. I was working for Decca Survey as a Field Engineer at the time. First trip we were laying pipe from the new NW Hutton platform and the trip in October we were attempting to finish that job, but the weather had other ideas! We went out by heli from Aberdeen and couldn't land as she was pitching too much, had to land on a production platform and wait 24 hrs and try again, we managed to land second time. Couldn't anchor due to the weather and we were then towed up and down for ten days until they decided to give up and tow us into Lerwick. 
Here are some pics from the October '81 trip.
First one is a view from the tower looking to the heli deck, as we pitched into a wave.
The second is a relatively calm day when we manged to get some crew off by heli, I stayed on board till we got to Lerwick.
The third, leaving LB27 in Lerwick.


----------



## Offshore Engineer

I kept in touch with Tony for quite some time after I left McD's he married an English lady who lived in Belgium, brought a very large house and became very involved with the Seamans Mission in Antwerp, sadly McD's did not do him any favours and he died quite a broken man, as for Bill and Gill, have never had any feed back with regard those guys, as for Lillo-Fort, Ahmans bar and the Patent Place still have fond memories.


----------



## tboy

Offshore Engineer said:


> I kept in touch with Tony for quite some time after I left McD's he married an English lady who lived in Belgium, brought a very large house and became very involved with the Seamans Mission in Antwerp, sadly McD's did not do him any favours and he died quite a broken man, as for Bill and Gill, have never had any feed back with regard those guys, as for Lillo-Fort, Ahmans bar and the Patent Place still have fond memories.


I ran into Lil Charlie long ago in the Gulf of Mexico. I saw Spiro some years back on the World News. He had a stroke and was brain dead but being kept alive with machines.


----------



## Offshore Engineer

Sad news with regards Spiro, I shared a room with him for a while, he was a very funny guy, Tom Landry I caught up with in New Orleans when working in the GOM on JB3 but the rest of the Engineering crew have heard nothing from in many years probaly won't now as its retirement for me June 2014, after 9 years on ships and 40 years Offshore enough is enough.


----------



## tboy

I know what you mean. Once I left the offshore business I havent seen one person from the old days. I'm glad that I have some photos and my memory is still pretty good. I moved to Missouri 23 years ago so no chance at all that I'll be running into anyone now.
Yeah, Tom Landry was another great guy. Lester Benoit, Russell Hill, Mike Tate, the diver Supt. named Pete. So many characters!


----------



## Offshore Engineer

True nostalgia my friend, lester Benoit as far as I know married a really young Belgium girl and took her to the States, as per the last news of him he is still married and running a used car lot, would you ever buy a used car from that man????, sadly as we get older all we are left with is the memories from days gone by and hearing that the guys we once worked with have passed on.


----------



## tboy

WOW, that is a surprise about Lester. He was married to a cajun woman when I met him and his family was running a catering business in SW La. I'd sure like to talk to him again. Did you know Raymond Twilbeck? He was on JB4 for a while. I just googled Lester's name and came up with a Lester Benoit living in Thibodaux that is a real estate agent. Wonder if that's him.


----------



## Offshore Engineer

From what I remember of Lester he was areal wheeler dealer, he could be doing anything, the catering scene does ring a bell I must admit, have just found another site with one of the Engineers from the 4 looking for info, Graham Wallace, dont know if you remember him or not, Billy Smathers I believe is still with McD's in dubai with Ron Gowens one of the old ITS hands


----------



## tboy

Yeah, I remember Graham. I also remember Mike. Cant recall his last name but he was, I think, just under Gill. Also Derek. Kinda cocky. You are right about lester. He has a lot of patience and is pretty sharp. Last night I emailed a Lester Benoit that works for a real estate co. There was a photo that sure looked a lot like him, so I hope he responds.


----------



## Offshore Engineer

I managed to get hold of Graham Wallace and have been corresponding with him, he got out of the offshore game in 85 and opened up a business with his wife importing, making and selling Terracotta pots, by all accounts he has been at it all these years and has done very well for himself, Doc Diesel is still in Antwerp living with his woman, knowing the Doc he probably got lost leaving Lillo and decided to stay in Belgium. I think the guy mike that you are refering to got tied up with several women in Antwerp on the rebound after his wife kicked him out, I did hear tha a long lost Daughter turned up from out of the blue and that was the thick end of the wedge, all of his women went ape and he replaced them all or something like that, do you remember Midgly Electrician on the 27, he did not go home for a couple of trips as he was shacked up some woman in Antwerp and his wife came on board the 27 looking for him, couldnt find him and ended up getting laid by all of the Mechs and Elects on board, Midgly turned up on the Monday morning ready for work and found his wife well and truly shagged as they say, there was hell on over that little episode. I will see what other info I can get hold of and get back to you


----------



## tboy

Oh, of course I remember Doc Diesel! Since doing the payroll as well as many other things, as I jog my memory I remember the names. Tell him hi for me. For the life of me I cant remember Mik;s last name. I just remember that he was I believe a 1st engineer. Usually quiet. If that was him in all that trouble, boy, those chickens sure came home to roost!
No, I didnt know the 27's electrician. I briefly knew some on the 23, but then spent the rest of the time on the JB3. I replaced Ricky Perez and I think he went on one of the Lay Barges. Since I've to Missouri I have less than no chance of running into anyone. I emai8led a Lester Benoit the other night hoping to get a reply, but so far, nothing. I may google others names and see if I can do any good.
Thanks for all your correspondence. Brings back great memories.

Jim Tullier


----------



## johnnyplane

*Hi*

I worked on LB27 from 74 to 78 and had 5 months on DB15 I've quite a few pictures that I took over that period in the loft at home, if you want some I'll dig them out and scan them to you.
Regards


----------



## frank verhoeven

*antwerp base*

hi evrybody,

in antwerp i was the waterclerck (ship's agent) for mc dermott inc,i have been on board nearly all barges and tugs/suply vessels of that tim 70/75 i do have good memory's of you all, pensioned now. after mc dermott i went back to sea and sailed for ferry's in the med sea.
always happy to meet somebody from the mc dermott era
regards
capt frank verhoeven


----------



## frank verhoeven

frank verhoeven said:


> hi evrybody,
> 
> in antwerp i was the waterclerck (ship's agent) for mc dermott inc,i have been on board nearly all barges and tugs/suply vessels of that tim 70/75 i do have good memory's of you all, pensioned now. after mc dermott i went back to sea and sailed for ferry's in the med sea.
> always happy to meet somebody from the mc dermott era
> regards
> capt frank verhoeven


----------



## Bonchester

I worked on the heather a platform installation,cant remember the McDermott's barge(22 perhaps) Spanish welder was killed welding in the bearcage when a wire holding the 48 inch pipe snapped. The barge got caught in a big swell which damaged the crane. We were towed to Rotterdam fortunately we had a dustbin full on homebrew to help us along. I worked for hydrospace at the time as a diver.
Unto Kinsale head in ireland ,again for McDermott the barge was caught in a bad storm,one tug broke down and the anchors were dragging. Ordered to don survival suits as the barge was getting close to the beach. Some lads were in sat,what they must have thought! Anyway the winds dropped and all was well.
Talking of barge supers I remember Toby Thorpe on the lb 26,in the galley eating prawn gumbo with his hands whilst he wouldn't tolerate sleeveless t shirts in the galley. One time a Lebanese diver stepped of the helicopter dressed only in yellow silk shorts,toby was watching,smoking his huge cigar,spitting everywhere,he said " I am not prejudiced but get that -+&_£# off my barge.
I worked on the lb 26,some good lads,denis berry,tim astley,jim Montgomery's et all. The deck foreman,dressed head to toe in denim,was called Danny. it was a good pipelaying barge. Also worked on the 15,17,27. Really enjoyed the etpm 501,at meal times we had apperitifes,wine with the meal etc.very civilised. Did some time on the castoro 5 in the gulf when we ran out of fresh water and food,no aircon in the cabins,it was rough. Anyway enough for now


----------



## DeepSeaDiver

I see you found it Bonchester - Great. Thanks for the interesting info.


----------



## billhurd

nav said:


> Yes Norman! "Stop her and drop her!" in a southern droll is forever ingrained in my mind.
> 
> I also recall a catamaran tug, the Jaramac66? which towed some barges on longer journeys, supposedly very efficient but costly to run because under American Bureau classification it had to have two crews of engineers because there were two engine rooms. I came across her later in Brunei in 1980 where she was only ever used for towing as she could not handle anchors. The crew lazed about the deck in the sunshine all day waiting for something to do.


I remember hearing about the catamaran tug when I worked for McDermott in the late 70s, Gulf of Mexico on an old single screw direct drive tug (which I think was named the J Ray McDermott) - when the engine was running the screw was turning.

Does anybody remember a direct drive tug owned by JRM? Used for anchor handling in the gulf. I only stayed one hitch as deckhand and went to work for Robin.


----------



## alanbod

Does anyone know Kevin Banks, a good friend i worked with for B+R in the North Sea and Asia, he was on that Mcdermott (Brand X) barge that sank off Hong Kong back in the 90's and terrible that the divers in sat. had no chance.
Kevin was picked up by chopper and lived in Thailand then but i lost touch so any info would be just lovely. - Alan Bodell.


----------



## Graham Wallace 2510

There was a Mike Brown, who ended up as Chief Eng on the JB4. I think he replaced Alex, a wee Scotsman, can't remember his surname.


Offshore Engineer said:


> I managed to get hold of Graham Wallace and have been corresponding with him, he got out of the offshore game in 85 and opened up a business with his wife importing, making and selling Terracotta pots, by all accounts he has been at it all these years and has done very well for himself, Doc Diesel is still in Antwerp living with his woman, knowing the Doc he probably got lost leaving Lillo and decided to stay in Belgium. I think the guy mike that you are refering to got tied up with several women in Antwerp on the rebound after his wife kicked him out, I did hear tha a long lost Daughter turned up from out of the blue and that was the thick end of the wedge, all of his women went ape and he replaced them all or something like that, do you remember Midgly Electrician on the 27, he did not go home for a couple of trips as he was shacked up some woman in Antwerp and his wife came on board the 27 looking for him, couldnt find him and ended up getting laid by all of the Mechs and Elects on board, Midgly turned up on the Monday morning ready for work and found his wife well and truly shagged as they say, there was hell on over that little episode. I will see what other info I can get hold of and get back to you


----------



## clerkB

*Jb4*

Worked as barge clerk 75 - 76 Capt. Tex and Lee Oliver also Papa Joe.
Played a lot of poker, anyone remember Sammy the raido op.?


----------



## clerkB

Worked as barge clerk on JB4 75-76. Good time. Charlie Carr was chief eng.


----------



## clerkB

Offshore Engineer said:


> I joined McD 1973 0n JB3 jetting the first North Sea line from Ekofisk to Middlesborough, worked on her until she transfered to the States and work in the GOM, joined DB 100 in Korea during construction phase, then back to North Sea on JB4, did a couple of stints on the LB 23 & 27. Antwerp was a dream of a place to be with many very interesting nights in Lillo-Fort with head-aches next morning, what a wild bunch of real offshore guys in the early days" No sea too rought-No M**f too tough". Tex Cargil, Charlie Mathews, Joe Huskins, Lee Oliver, Vinney Esponge, all deck crew guys, The late Tony Tucker and his Engineering crew, just to name a few, have boxes of photos at home, but for now am off-shore Mexico, will post photos at a later date.



Worked as barge clerk on JB4 75-76. Good time. Charlie Carr was chief eng.


----------



## DxbBob

Hello, I’m a new member with a couple of questions.
Anybody remember:
1) In what year did McDermott move the (former NOL) semi-sub NARWAL (later DB101) from North Sea to Bombay High to work throughout the summer (Southwest Monsoon season in Arabian Sea) for ONGC? The thinking was NARWAL would work throughout the monsoon season (15 May to 15 Sept each year, approximately) while all mono hull DBs could not work. The India work was performed by McDermott Dubai and managed by Cliff Bell, a division engineer who transferred to Dubai from Brussels a year or so earlier.
2). Tug ALPHONSE LETZER? Does anybody recall when she mobilized was from Antwerp to Middle East? If so, was she towing NARWAL, i.e. part of the spread mobilized for the same ONGC work referred to “1” above?

I’d appreciate any relevant information. Thanks.


----------



## Cbentley2dor

Reedhouse said:


> Hello - New member, ex Marine Engineer, and some time with the above outfit.
> Anybody know of any links to photographs, particularly JB4
> LB27, or DB15 while they were working offshore.
> Thanks.


Hello.I was night shift surveyor LB27 off Kinsale May 1977.Stayed on her to The Leman Field andthen


Reedhouse said:


> Hello - New member, ex Marine Engineer, and some time with the above outfit.
> Anybody know of any links to photographs, particularly JB4
> LB27, or DB15 while they were working offshore.
> Thanks.


Laybarge 27 off Cork June1977 I was night shift surveyor.


----------



## Dive Tech

Hi, I used to work on LB27, JB 004, DB100, and DB101 between 79 - 81 in the Diving Division.
Can anyone remember any of these Dive Techs... Tom Henson, Keith Greenwood, Dave Barrington, Mick Cooper, Clive Burley, Dave Smith (me), Pete Smith, Dick and Andy Scott, Steve Jones, Chris Coombes. John Towle, Dave Millis.
Diving Personnel.. Denny Schwartz, Brian Crawford, Al Reed.
Not forgetting Captain Diamond Jim! 
2nd Engineer George Gugala.
Medic Hector Jackson.
Crew changing out of Peterhead on the 'Sterling Rock'.
Love to hear from anyone who remembers these people.


----------



## AlbieR

Dive Tech,
George "Googie" Gugala now there's a name from the past, a Kuwait Shipping Co legend. Does anybody know where he is now?


----------



## Dive Tech

AlbieR said:


> Dive Tech,
> George "Googie" Gugala now there's a name from the past, a Kuwait Shipping Co legend. Does anybody know where he is now?


Great guy.... taught me how to drink myself sober in Dunkirk when I was 21


----------



## Reedhouse

Hi,
I started this post - having done the 79 season with the diving division based out of Antwerp, recruited out of McDermott's office in Yarmouth.
Great memories of the Belgian base and the crack, particularly the mission up the road - and then the tail end of the season out on the JB4 working with
the LB27.
I was recruited along with a bunch of lads from Northern Divers - though my background was marine engineering - albeit very limited.
I have searched for photos of the the JB4 - to no avail, though my time was before the move to Holland and the introduction of the larger barges.
A great way to get into the industry - though I ended up ON the exploration side - and lasted until the late 80's and the first of many downturns.
H


----------



## Dive Tech

Reedhouse said:


> Hi,
> I started this post - having done the 79 season with the diving division based out of Antwerp, recruited out of McDermott's office in Yarmouth.
> Great memories of the Belgian base and the crack, particularly the mission up the road - and then the tail end of the season out on the JB4 working with
> the LB27.
> I was recruited along with a bunch of lads from Northern Divers - though my background was marine engineering - albeit very limited.
> I have searched for photos of the the JB4 - to no avail, though my time was before the move to Holland and the introduction of the larger barges.
> A great way to get into the industry - though I ended up ON the exploration side - and lasted until the late 80's and the first of many downturns.
> H


Hi,
Like you I was recruited at McDermott House in Great Yarmouth, Feb 1979. I did my first rota in the yard at Antwerp, then onto the good old LB27, several trips later I went onto the JB4. 
Do you remember Dave Steele? 
Had many a good night out at the kirkship up the road. Rolly was the landlord and his wife served behind the bar. Surely we must know each other..
D


----------



## Reedhouse

Hi D,
Memory is sadly fading - though my "Third Country National Contract" is dated April 79. I did several hitches at the Antwerp base and then about 3 on the JB4, bringing her back into
Antwerp at the end of the season. It was a bit of a nightmare as we had to re-trench some of Chevrons pipeline and then one of the catering section sadly caught TB - so the pay off 
was delayed while we were all tested - though most seasonal crew were glad to remain on pay a bit longer. I left almost immediately to go to college - though McDermott did pay me my contract completion bonus - which was gratefully received.
I don't remember Dave Steele - though I have vague memories of the UK foremen at the base, and of course Karl - the ex US diver who was running the show at the time.
It was a good group of lads - and a good section - plus I'll never forget the look on the female bank clerks faces - as I presented my dollar cheques each month ! 
H.


----------



## Dive Tech

Reedhouse said:


> Hi D,
> Memory is sadly fading - though my "Third Country National Contract" is dated April 79. I did several hitches at the Antwerp base and then about 3 on the JB4, bringing her back into
> Antwerp at the end of the season. It was a bit of a nightmare as we had to re-trench some of Chevrons pipeline and then one of the catering section sadly caught TB - so the pay off
> was delayed while we were all tested - though most seasonal crew were glad to remain on pay a bit longer. I left almost immediately to go to college - though McDermott did pay me my contract completion bonus - which was gratefully received.
> I don't remember Dave Steele - though I have vague memories of the UK foremen at the base, and of course Karl - the ex US diver who was running the show at the time.
> It was a good group of lads - and a good section - plus I'll never forget the look on the female bank clerks faces - as I presented my dollar cheques each month !
> H.


Hello H,
They were happy days, long before the HSE buggered everything up! 
Loads of funny stories, like one of the divers smuggling a suit case full of spirits onboard the LB27. He'd put his case onto the supply boat, then went and had his other bag checked at customs. Another diver heard of this and did the same, except when he came out of customs, the supply boat was on the horizon. He'd put it on the 'Stirling Sword' and not the 'Sterling Rock'...
Another time when the dope station caught fire on the 27. All the dive techs were laughing and Diamond Jim threatening to run us all off..
Were you onboard when the pin that holds the stinger to the barge snapped clean in half?
I remember Karl, he interviewed me at Yarmouth. We used to take our orders in the yard from Alan Hartt, or as we used to call him, two tee's.
Regards,
D


----------



## Reedhouse

Hello D,
I think I was at the Antwerp base when the Stinger headed south - I seem to remember the panic mobilisation of a spare or recovery gear.
So many memories of the JB4 working offshore - the BOC base at Peterhead, basket transfers onto to the barge, and in particular the Mcdermott characters recruited out of New Orleans.
I will also never forget the almost continuous high stakes card school - and the almost constant raffles for Rolex watches !
The divers themselves were a good bunch - tho' it was pretty cut throat to get into Saturation - given the massive difference in pay rates.
Without telling tales it was a nightmare keeping the smokers club out of the Hot Water Machine container - though I did have the occasional home brew from the deck crew.
Whilst the money was good, everybody had stories about other companies rates - Brown and Root, Santa Fe etc, and I was constantly told I'd missed the boat.
I finally ended up on exploration rigs - and jacked when airfares were replaced with rail warrants - and the free BUPA lark ended.
The lack of any sort of H&S regime - definitely helped build the North Sea - but a mark of those times.
Cheers - H.


----------



## Dive Tech

Reedhouse said:


> Hello D,
> I think I was at the Antwerp base when the Stinger headed south - I seem to remember the panic mobilisation of a spare or recovery gear.
> So many memories of the JB4 working offshore - the BOC base at Peterhead, basket transfers onto to the barge, and in particular the Mcdermott characters recruited out of New Orleans.
> I will also never forget the almost continuous high stakes card school - and the almost constant raffles for Rolex watches !
> The divers themselves were a good bunch - tho' it was pretty cut throat to get into Saturation - given the massive difference in pay rates.
> Without telling tales it was a nightmare keeping the smokers club out of the Hot Water Machine container - though I did have the occasional home brew from the deck crew.
> Whilst the money was good, everybody had stories about other companies rates - Brown and Root, Santa Fe etc, and I was constantly told I'd missed the boat.
> I finally ended up on exploration rigs - and jacked when airfares were replaced with rail warrants - and the free BUPA lark ended.
> The lack of any sort of H&S regime - definitely helped build the North Sea - but a mark of those times.
> Cheers - H.


Hello H,
I remember those raffles, entered a few but never won a Rolex although I did win a nice watch once for a $10 ticket. The medic, Hector Jackson talked me into buying the last ticket so they could draw the raffle. He was as mad as hell when I won the prize!!
Also remember the high stake card games. I saw a diver loose his whole months pay.
Some of the divers I remember are Terry Denison, Clancy smith, and Bruce Bowie. I don't know if these manes mean anything to you. The were a good bunch of characters.
I could go on forever, I really enjoyed that work. I started out at 22 years of age for McDermotts, then moved on three years later for sunnier climates and bigger bucks, but will always have fond memories of those early days.
D


----------



## O.M.Bugge

Anybody remember the storm that hit LB 200 at Statfjord B in Nov. 1981?:


----------



## Octi

Norman Trewren said:


> I worked with LB 27, 28, 29, DB 15, 16, 22 and JB 3, towing them in the northern North Sea and to/from Antwerp (with a Seaspan Tug!) in the 70's. Would you believe I've got plenty pics of thetugs, but very few of the barges!
> 
> Norman


Hi Norman... did you by any chance worked in Nigeria warri with Bill in DB15 , DB15 later left for Angola in 1980


----------



## Dive Tech

Jet Barge 004, North Sea 1980


----------



## Dive Tech

JB 004


----------



## Dive Tech

Lay Barge 27


----------



## Dive Tech

LB27 Stinger checks


----------



## Reedhouse

Dive Tech said:


> LB27 Stinger checks
> View attachment 687374





Dive Tech said:


> JB 004
> View attachment 687372


Great photo of the JB4 - Many Thanks - H.


----------



## Dive Tech

Reedhouse said:


> Great photo of the JB4 - Many Thanks - H.


Happy memories.... Looks like a pile of scrap though, doesn't it.


----------



## Reedhouse

Massive culture shock first boarding one of their barges in Antwerp - going down into the accommodation, but the diving modules were pretty tidy if my memory serves me correctly.
The fortnightly cheques definitely helped.
The stern photo of the Jet 4 - brings back memories of the the bell runs and driving the handling system from the adjacent control.
Happy Days - Well Mostly !


----------



## Dive Tech

Reedhouse said:


> Massive culture shock first boarding one of their barges in Antwerp - going down into the accommodation, but the diving modules were pretty tidy if my memory serves me correctly.
> The fortnightly cheques definitely helped.
> The stern photo of the Jet 4 - brings back memories of the the bell runs and driving the handling system from the adjacent control.
> Happy Days - Well Mostly !


Note the three dive techs standing by the bell as the Sterling Rock draws close... Keith Greenwood, Dave Barrington and Steve Jones.


----------



## pajy

Cbentley2dor said:


> Hello.I was night shift surveyor LB27 off Kinsale May 1977.Stayed on her to The Leman Field andthen
> Laybarge 27 off Cork June1977 I was night shift surveyor.
> View attachment 681971


----------



## pajy

hi i was also on the lay/barge 27 of cork , worked on front end as end prep operator worked for j ray for about 6 years


----------



## RayKea

O.M.Bugge said:


> *Lb 200*
> 
> Does any members have, or know where to find, a famous pics of LB 200 riding out a storm at Statfjord B in Nov. 1981?
> 
> The pics was taken from up on the platform and shows LB 200 with spray flying over top of the Tower. It was widely circulated and used in advertising some times later.
> 
> She was working as Floatel at the time, with 550 persons, incl. abt. 50 females. I was the Marine Advisor on board during that assignment.


Yes my friend I have one but it is faced now.
Best Regards
Say


----------



## RayKea

RayKea said:


> Yes my friend I have one but it is faced now.
> Best Regards
> Say


Sorry faded!


----------



## O.M.Bugge

Found it:









I was in the tower at the time. The anchor control panel was fully manned. slacking and heaving all the time to avoid slipping or breaking any lines. Nobody allowed to be in the temporary quarters on deck. Max. wind gust of 150 kts. recorded on Statfjord B, 120 kts. on the standby boat (before the anemometer blew out of the mast)

I was called called by Mobil in Bergen asking if they should mobilize helicopters to evacuate non-essential personnel.
My reply: "Please don't. Now I have 500 people on board that is blissfully unaware, if it gets on Norwegian radio news that helicopters are getting ready at Flesland, I'll have at least 500 panicked people on my hand".


----------



## Robert Allwood

Dive Tech said:


> Hello H,
> I remember those raffles, entered a few but never won a Rolex although I did win a nice watch once for a $10 ticket. The medic, Hector Jackson talked me into buying the last ticket so they could draw the raffle. He was as mad as hell when I won the prize!!
> Also remember the high stake card games. I saw a diver loose his whole months pay.
> Some of the divers I remember are Terry Denison, Clancy smith, and Bruce Bowie. I don't know if these manes mean anything to you. The were a good bunch of characters.
> I could go on forever, I really enjoyed that work. I started out at 22 years of age for McDermotts, then moved on three years later for sunnier climates and bigger bucks, but will always have fond memories of those early days.
> D


I won a sovereign ring on one of the raffles for £2. On the lb27 1979.


----------



## Robert Allwood

Anyone remember the 27 when they towed us into invergordon and let us have shore leave every night. I was the one who stole the white ensign from the navy base we were using up there. Skipper wasn't too happy, threatened to run my **** off. Great days.


----------



## clerkB

Dive Tech said:


> Happy memories.... Looks like a pile of scrap though, doesn't it.


Worked as Barge Clerk on JB-4 back in the 70's thanks for the photo's. Fun times both at work and ashore.


----------



## clerkB

clerkB said:


> Worked as barge clerk on JB4 75-76. Good time. Charlie Carr was chief eng.


Would love to see those photo's


----------



## Eddy Mac

Did anyone work on LB 22/23 early 1970. Working for J Ray McDermott or Weldet Engineering out of Great Yarmouth??


----------



## golly123

I was medic on LB27 and JB ?3 ?4 in 1977 for a while off Kinsale out of Cork then while on tow to Rotterdam . left there and joined Brown & Root working on Ekofisk.

John


----------

